# Left & Right Hand Practice



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

Here are couple exercises I think are worth checking out

Spider Exercises 
[youtube=option]tHE3qPvVNTI[/youtube]



>>>Here is a link to the Spider Exercise download sheet<<<

some more variations, extensions and ideas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awZ6c_3QmP8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKMk-Z55eko

Picking & Timing 

[youtube=option]34lhNNn1Ig0[/youtube]





>>>Guitar Daily Practice Routine Download Sheet<<<


These lessons are from a Mr.Pebber Brown
He was a student of Allen Holdsworth,a teacher to Buckethead 
and a classmate of Vai's when he was at Berklee 


http://www.youtube.com/user/pebberbrown
http://www.pbguitarstudio.com/


Hope you find them useful


----------

